# stock bootanimation zip?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im running gummy but i miss the stock bootanimation, does anyone have a flashable one?


----------



## undzis (Oct 5, 2011)

i too would like to know this.

edit: i found it over on xda in this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1247131

There's a dl link in the thread but im kinda unclear how to actually use it. ill repost when/if i figure it out.


----------

